# Big cats?



## fisher~man (Apr 8, 2014)

I am kinda new to catfishing, last year i introduced my 12 yo boy to fishing for the second time, we went to a local res to find some cats.. We did, biggest being a lil over 4lbs.. Lost one that broke my 24lb fireline.. Anyhow, does anyone know of a spot, either river or lake to find some big cats? Near wayne/medina county? I also get down to urhichsville once in a while.. Any good places down there?


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

Fisher-man I am a tournament catfisherman, go ahead and shoot me a pm I will try to help.


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

we did pretty well at the milton spillway last year, and nimi has some nice channels, i go tappan or seneca leesville clendening piedmont all have flatties, state record came out of clendening


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

Leesville is awesome for channels. I prefer day fishing most of the time instead of night.


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

No flatties in Leesville to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

oh really? i coulda swore i heard there were, ive never been there myself , just heard stories, my goal this year is a 40 plus flattie ive yet to catch one, we mostly night fish which i like, theres normally less boats


----------



## fisher~man (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks for the info.. Been to nimi, once last yr.. Lost a decent, prob about a 10lb soon after setting the hook.. Bad night for fishing that night, sat under umbrellas to fish.. Lol 
I did get me a casting net over the winter to try to get some bait for cats.. (Since everyone last yr told me to use cut bait)..
Saw someone using one at spencer.. (Psst... was that you catman?.. Lol) may get out this weekend and try my luck somewhere, if the weathers nice..


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

I just bought a cast net a week ago have yet to use it, i have no clue how to use it lol going to watch utube and try and get some shad


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Im sure there is a few flathead in leesville but NOT a fishable population. I have never caught one. I have never heard of one caught either.


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

how are the channels in leesville, any decent size?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

behole said:


> how are the channels in leesville, any decent size?


leesville is a great channel cat lake. there is a lot of 8lb plus channels in that lake also.


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

Right on , I think I'm going to try and get some time in there this summer, going toAtwood Saturday to try my luck by the grave yard


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

I've seen flathead at leesville....at a tournament few years ago, there were half dozen or so.....biggest may have been 30 inches give or take..... back in mid to late 80s I read an article in a ohio outdoors magazine about the big cats in clendening, piedmont being the place to go....leesville was mentioned as having fair population..l


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

is there shore access to fish at Leesville? I looked at the map and I dont see anything marked.


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

fisher~man said:


> Thanks for the info.. Been to nimi, once last yr.. Lost a decent, prob about a 10lb soon after setting the hook.. Bad night for fishing that night, sat under umbrellas to fish.. Lol
> I did get me a casting net over the winter to try to get some bait for cats.. (Since everyone last yr told me to use cut bait)..
> Saw someone using one at spencer.. (Psst... was that you catman?.. Lol) may get out this weekend and try my luck somewhere, if the weathers nice..


Yes more than likely that was me


----------



## fisher~man (Apr 8, 2014)

Lol


Give a man a fish, he will eat for a day...
Teach a man to fish, and you both will have fun fishing together!!


----------



## fisher~man (Apr 8, 2014)

Got out last night to spencer.. Landed (embarrassing to say) 2 ity bity cats.. But hey!!! They are starting to bite! Had plenty of bites too, some big bites that scared me.. Lol, not really..


Give a man a fish, he will eat for a day...
Teach a man to fish, and you both will have fun fishing together!!


----------



## fisher~man (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey y'all.. Something had happened and I lost my ability to sign in.. Got the same name.. And the reset password wasn't working... But..
I'm baaaack.. Lol


Give a man a fish, he will eat for a day...
Teach a man to fish, and you both will have fun fishing together!!


----------



## fisher~man (Apr 8, 2014)

I heard from a park ranger on mothers day that there are blues in "silver creek lake".. Hmmm.. Something i didnt know.. Lol


Give a man a fish, he will eat for a day...
Teach a man to fish, and you both will have fun fishing together!!


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

theres supposedly blues in nimi too.


----------

